# Daniel Dyke



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2007)

Daniel Dyke, English Puritan (d. 1614) wrote _The Mystery of Self-Deceiving_ (on Jeremiah 17.9), a commentary on Philemon and _Two Treatises, the one of Repentance, the other of Christ's Temptations_ (later republished as _Michael and the Dragon, or Christ Tempted and Satan Foiled_), among other works.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2007)

Daniel Dyke, _Michael and the Dragon, or Christ Tempted and Satan Foiled_, pp. 10-11:



> *A Double Comfort in Crosses*
> 
> Here is double comfort then in our crosses.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2007)

Daniel Dyke, _Michael and the Dragon, or Christ Tempted and Satan Foiled_, pp. 117-118:



> *SO WONDERFUL IS GOD'S GOODNESS THAT IT EXTENDETH TO ALL HIS CREATURES*
> 
> This shows the wonderful goodness of God, that will do good to all His creatures, even to the wicked His enemies, because they are His creatures: as Psalm 36, _Thou Lord savest both man and beast_; and Matthew 5, _He causes it to rain and shine both upon the just and the unjust_. Nay he will extraordinarily provide for them in their need, as _Manna_ for the murmuring rebellious Israelites; for _Core, Dathan and Abiram_, as well as for Moses and Aaron. He extraordinarily provides for the young ravens crying for hunger, when forsaken of their dams [_female parent_], Psalm 147:9. And so for the birds, Matthew 6, wanting such means as men have to provide for themselves, so that seldom seen to fall down dead for want of food. Now men though wicked, are above beasts, and come nearer to God, and therefore God is said to be the _Savior of all men_, though _specially of them that believe_, I Timothy 4:10. An excellent example of God's extraordinary providence over the wicked in their great calamities, see in _Hagar_ and her brat _Ishmael_, Genesis 21:15-17. Learn hence,
> 
> ...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 16, 2007)

Dyke's _Michael and the Dragon _is one of my favorite all time books.

Anyone who has not read it should buy it and read it each year. Its one of "those" kinds of books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Dyke's _Michael and the Dragon _is one of my favorite all time books.
> 
> Anyone who has not read it should buy it and read it each year. Its one of "those" kinds of books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2007)

Daniel Dyke, _Michael and the Dragon, or Christ Tempted and Satan Foiled_, pp. 156-157:



> _Use 2:_ [re: *The Angels Are Attendants to God's Servants*] Comfort to us all in all our afflictions and dangers. We have the Angels' aid, as the Prophet _Elisha_ against that bloody King, _Jacob_ against the fear of _Esau_, _Hezekiah_ against _Sennacherib_, and _England_ against that invincible navy of the Spaniards in the year 88. What though the good Angels appear not ordinarily? No more do the evil ones, and yet thou doubtest not of the hurt done by them: why then doubtest thou of the help done by the other? Get thee those eyes, whereby thou mayest see as with _Moses_, the invisible God, so the invisible Angels. Pray, as _Elisha_ for his servant, _that thine eyes may be opened, and thou shalt see more with thee than against thee_, II Kings 6:16, 17.


----------

